# Cataracts, heriditary or not?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Is cataracts heriditary in mice?

I have a 4 months old buck that developed cataracts in one eye and is completely blind on that eye. He hasn't been bred and won't be either, but is it heriditary?

I do a lot of inbreeding/linebreeding and haven't had any other mice with that problem. Wouldn't there have been more cases of cataracts if it is heriditary?

2 months ago his eye was fine with no sign of cataracts.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

it could be he damaged it if if was fine befor. I know in dogs there is a hedreatry type of them.


----------

